# Champagne Tans



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

As you know, I have a (dark) Champagne Tan buck. If I cannot find Champagne or Tan female(s), what type of colors could I breed to him?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It depends on what outcome you are hoping for,not necessarily in the first generation but in future generations.Do you have an objective in mind,even if it's only to produce more tans?If you have no preference you could mate it to literally any colour.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I would love to get into breeding satin Tans.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Satin darkens the appearance of champagne; I like the effect almost as much as like satin argentes. They look opalescent and shimmery.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Making a tan satin could be a bad idea from a show perspective, but if you're just breeding them as a hobby and you like the variety then of course this doesn't matter. If you can't get hold of a champagne or any colour of tan, use a self chocolate. The babies from this pairing will carry PE dilution and then if bred to the champagne tan you'll get champagnes again. As half of the original litter will be tans anyway, just make sure you use one of the choc tan babies rather than self choc babies.


----------

